# The Mrs and I are loijing for a ride out



## Northern (May 22, 2015)

I'm not sure how it works on here, but:
My wife and I are in the market for our first offshore boat. We would like to take a trip out with someone local to get a feel for the waters. We're not looking for a trip to the gardens, just out far enough to maybe see blue water, however thats defined. We are defintely up for splitting expenses and helping out with boat tasks. We are normal, well behaved adults that might even add some entertainment to your trip.

We dont have offshore gear at this moment, but those are small issues we can work out before we go. We live in the Kemah area, so Galveston/Freeport are the preferred launch points, but we'll see what plays out.

Feel free to reply to the post, or send a pm if you dont like your business broadcast. I check both frequency.

Thanks in advance,
Brandon


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Blue water is still a few months away. Good luck.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Call me I may be able to help 979-239-8987 
Or text me


----------

